# [Umfrage] 2010: ION 2 | AMD NEO X2 | Intel ATOM 2 | Intel CULV 2



## kenji_91 (12. September 2009)

Folgende Aussichten haben wir für das Jahr 2010:
-Nvidias ION Nachfolger 
-AMDs NEO Nachfolger
-Intels Atom Nachfolger
-Intels CULV Nachfolger

Auf welche Hardware werdet ihr euch fokusieren beim Kauf eines Business-Notebooks/Smartbooks/netbooks/Slimline/MID?

Nennt auch bitte die Gründe.

Meine Meinung:
Kauf eines NEO X2, weil ich bereits ein Netbook besitze, es aber zu wenig Leistung besitzt.
MP4 läuft nicht flüssig.
AMD wird bessere IGPs rausbringen.
Wobei ich über die Akkulaufzeit Sorgen mache.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

Hätte gern eine Kombination aus Ion2 und CULV2. Eine besser Kombination aus CPU und GPU Leistung gibt es sonst wohl nicht.


----------



## michelthemaster (12. September 2009)

(X AMD Neo X2)

Also ich bin dan für AMD Neo X2 Cpus, weil die deutlich schneller sein werden wie die Atom Cpus bei zwar etwas gestiegener TDP, aber denke das ist noch im Rahmen! Weil so ein Atom wäre mir dann doch einfach zu rechenschwach

Gruß

Micha


----------



## z3r0 (12. September 2009)

Ich Stimme für den Neo X2. Warum? Weil ich ihn bereits habe
Arbeiten, Filme gucken und ältere Games sind kein Problem damit und keine Rückenschmerzen an der Uni weil das Teil ja kaum was wiegt^^

@michelthemaster
Unter "Surfbedingungen" ist die TPD kein Thema aber wenn du die volle Leistung zum encodieren/ spielen abrufst wird es schon heiß in der Kiste.

Daher mein Wunsch:
Den Neo X2 bald in 45nm auflegen, AMD hat aus dem 65nm Verfahren wohl alles rausgeholt da der Turion X2 Neo bei 1,6GHz mit 0,925V läuft und den Takt sogar noch mit 0,825V packt. Weniger Abwärme und mehr Akkulaufzeit machen aus dem Packet dann den unschlagbaren Begleiter.


----------



## Arctosa (12. September 2009)

[x] Ion2 finde ich am interresantesten, vor allem für Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2009)

mich interessiert vor allem AMDs mini itx lösung. weniger der prozessoren und IGPs wegen, sondern vielmehr weil ich mir davon ebenfalls mini ITX mainboards mit sockel AM3 wie bei intel mit sockel 775 verspreche. dann hätte man, vor allem als eingfleischter AMD fan  , endlich eine alternative plattform für mini PCs.


----------



## guna7 (29. Oktober 2010)

[x] AMD Vision Premium / AMD NEO X2


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

